# How do you keep your betta from eating everyone else's food?



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

My Ellington is such a pig. Even if I isolate him during feeding he picks up food that has sunk to the bottom (including the sinking pellets I feed my catfish) once I put him back in the tank. I've been feeding the tank every other day, to give his body a chance to clear out but he's just such a pig. Should I isolate him every day for feeding for an extended period so that all extra food is gone? He's still active and flamboyant, but looks very bloated.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I had this problem too when feeding my assassin snails and catfish - I've resorted to waiting until night and then quickly throwing the NLS pellets and frozen bloodworms in with a pipette when my betta is turned around so he doesn't see it sink to the bottom. I then turn the lights in the tank off and cover it with a towel so no light is getting in. My substrate is black (Eco-Complete) and my betta can't seem to find the small, sunken pellets or the bloodworms. Try crushing the pellets you have up a little bit so they are harder for him to see - the catfish will find it no problem.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a great idea - it didn't occur to me to feed everyone else with the lights off. The extra food and pellets are polished off pretty quickly so that might be relatively effective. All I'd have to worry about it getting the platys fed without him gobbling up all the flakes (though if I feed him first or cup him to feed him that may not be as big of a problem).


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah it usually works well because the catfish and shrimp and snails can find anything in the dark!


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but would this work with Swift Rasboras? I have four that were introduced to my 10g tank with my little guy today. He prefers Omega Betta Flakes but since they float, he goes after the food before the rasboras notice it's there.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried everything and my bettas can't see the food anymore in the dark, but they can see the congregation of movement from the corydoras in the dark. Then they go down to the general area and managed to pick out the food.

I resorted to just feeding everyone at the same time. I drop in enough sinking pellets that my 7 bettas can't eat quickly enough before it hits the bottom (I use pellets a bit smaller than betta pellets and they don't seem to get bigger when wet). My bettas have now learned to wait until it all hits the bottom and then they go after it (every animal seems to have a lazyness ability). Everyone gets fed and the corydoras know where to congregate when I approach the tank.

The shrimp also know to come get their piece and then they run away with it. My upside down catfish have become a new problem because they eat faster than the bettas do (they're freakin vacuums). So I have to feed even more now so everyone gets a share. To keep the balance I now only feed every other day and skip weekends.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I've quit worrying about it & just feed my bettas fewer pellets because I know they scavenge. I only drop algae wafers or veggies 2-3 times a week to help lessen my Bettas piggishness.


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

I've realized now that my betta won't eat anything that starts to sink and refuses to scavange. Only flakes will be gobbled. So I'll try some mini pellets for the rasboras and sink them. Hopefully that will fix the feeding problem. 

Interesting how the bettas on here have such different food habits.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

They'll learn to eat on the bottom or chase pellets - you just give it time and he will learn, especially when you least want him to.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I had such trouble with my guy with this problem. What finally worked for us it to feed them in the dark, after I've noticed he is sleeping in his floating wisteria. I also cut down on the population of other fish so I can feed less. And if he wakes, I trick him to stay in his wisteria by dropping him a few of his pellets, which he vastly prefers, in the corner of his plants, so he takes some time to get to them.


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

Well my feeding problem with the betta hogging food is over. He still won't scavenge. lol
The swifts have learned to move their butts when they see food and now they're the ones grabbing the food before Cwtch gets it. Fast little buggers they are. They're like hoovers on crack. lol
So now I sprinkle some flakes on one side of the tank and while the little guys are moving in, I hand feed larger flakes to Cwtch one at a time.


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup dealing with the same thing with my new Betta. I always feed my bottom feeders before I go to bed. Wake up to see a fat Betta searching the bottom for more tasty treats all day long. He prefers the sinking pellets over his own. Actually every fish in that tank of mine loves them. Tetras love nibbling at them while it sinks is amusing to watch. I feel bad for the Cories.


----------

